

Ask HN: Who are the journalists covering Internet privacy?  - SandersAK

Right now there&#x27;s a lot of attention on NSA, surveillance, and the larger issues of privacy on the web. I&#x27;m thankful for that.<p>But it worries me that it takes something as catastrophic as a John le Carré character like Edward Snowden to bring this all to my attention.<p>I want to know:
Who covers this stuff in depth on a more consistent basis that I can follow (twitter? tumblr? some blogs?) and how can I support them (with money)? I worry that news sources are increasingly moving to big home run stories and &#x2F; or reactionary commentary instead of investigative and actionable reporting.<p>I&#x27;d like to find the passionate and dedicated journalists who are devoted to finding important information and then support them. Where do I go?
======
jnorthrop
Check out the work from my organization, the International Association of
Privacy Professionals. We are a non-advocacy and non-policy organization
focused squarely on privacy with an excellent reporting crew and many free
resources.

Blog:
[https://www.privacyassociation.org/privacy_perspectives](https://www.privacyassociation.org/privacy_perspectives)

Daily news feed:
[https://www.privacyassociation.org/publications/daily_dashbo...](https://www.privacyassociation.org/publications/daily_dashboard)

Resources:
[https://www.privacyassociation.org/resource_center](https://www.privacyassociation.org/resource_center)

~~~
SandersAK
this is awesome. thank you!

------
quackerhacker
I follow KPoulsen from wired, on Twitter. Although I do question US media, to
explain why, Snowden brought his story to Washington Post first and had to
push them to publish by going to The Guardian[0].

[0] [http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/06/nsa-leaker-
shop...](http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/06/nsa-leaker-shopped-his-
story-around.html)

~~~
SandersAK
thank you kindly!

------
tptacek
Declan McCullagh at CNet.

------
adam_cl
dave winer. he's a beast. not a journo. but well written, and a legend in the
space.

~~~
SandersAK
thanks!

